# Check out my new Timelapse Website!



## stefanomartinengo (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello, the name is Stefano. I've recently created a website devoted to Utah photographers creating beautiful Timelapse Videos. I love photography and to me, a timelapse video is just a concoction of hundreds of great photos brought to life as well as bringing the moment to life. It is beautiful. If you are from Utah or just want to take a look, check out my site. It is fresh and so the content is minimal at the moment. But more videos coming very shortly and soon I will have a schedule of at least once a week. So give it a follow if you like what you see. Or just submit feedback and let me know what you think, like, suggestions, complaints, etc.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2016)

Duplicate thread closed.  Please do not cross-post or start multiple identical threads.


----------

